# The Trader Network??



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Has anyone heard of or used the The Trader Network to sell an RV? I've been trying to sell my 270BH for the last month and a half. I have it listed on rvtrader.com. So this guy calls me today (seen my add on rvtrader.com) from The Trader Network and tells me he just sold on auction a 2008 Outback similar to mine and had a couple other people miss out. Tells me that they just charge a $100 registration fee, and provide transportation for the buyer. Being as skeptical as I am, I told him I would have to research his company. I googled the company and found only a couple complaints, and no other reviews. Their website is not impressive. Had only a few (overpriced) rv's listed. It appears the auction they list the rv's on is ebid.com. I think I'll pass.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

double d said:


> I think I'll pass.


Sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with above comments. Sounds like they make their money from the $100 "registration fee." Run do not walk to the nearest exit.

IMHO, you are getting to the "end of the season" for TT sales, whether by a dealer or individual seller (you). Buyers in September and later tend to wait until next Feb, March, etc. to buy the new or used TT since many will not be traveling in the November - March time frame. Thus your market shrinks daily.

Price will get their attention, but if you lower it enough, you would be better just wholesaling it to a reputable dealer and let it go. That's costly, of course, but means you don't have to keep it (storage, winterizing, etc.) over the winter. And your price has to be lower than a dealer who will give the buyer some warranty, and you can't (actually you can, but shouldn't).

It's a bear of a dilemma. But I believe you're right to bail on that Trader Network person who wants you to front the fees, etc.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

hautevue said:


> X2 with above comments. Sounds like they make their money from the $100 "registration fee." Run do not walk to the nearest exit.
> 
> IMHO, you are getting to the "end of the season" for TT sales, whether by a dealer or individual seller (you). Buyers in September and later tend to wait until next Feb, March, etc. to buy the new or used TT since many will not be traveling in the November - March time frame. Thus your market shrinks daily.
> 
> ...


Yea I know this is not a good time of year to sell an RV. I was just hoping it would sell this fall so we could get our new Outback next spring. I'm not lowering my asking price anymore.....it would make more sense to trade it and pay less sales tax on the new unit then to lower my asking price to near what I could get for trading it. If it doesn't sell this fall, I'll try again in March. If no luck in the spring, trading it will be likely.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

List your TT on Craig's List, But Beware of Scamers.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Sold mine on Craigslist within two weeks. Just make sure you personally meet anyone interested, that should weed out most if not all scammers. Craigslist will now let you list your item on multiple CL websites. Meaning you could list it for sale on CL Fort Wayne, CL Chicago, and anywhere else within a few hours drive. Sold mine to someone within a two hour drive from me.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I listed my wife's aunts Fleetwood motorhome on Craigslist and it sold within 24 hours. CASH! They called us over and she handed me $1250 CASH for my effort. CHA-CHING!!! Craigslist is good if you are careful.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally sold my camper by putting on rvtrader.com. Had it on craiglist too, but only got a couple inquiries from that.


----------

